# Vw Camper-Van A Restoration



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

As some of you may remember, I purchased a camper van a couple of  months back

http://www.thewatchf...l=&fromsearch=1

Anyhow here is the progress....

Well I settled on a bay, the split screen model was just way too expensive & the only one I could find was just a shell.........

I found this one in fairly good condition, but quite pricey, but I am looking forward to having a full restoration project, I will keep you posted.....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well its been a couple of months so I thought I would give you an update, boy it is like opening a can of worms, the more gets done the more needs doing, if you know what I mean , any how some pictures......

The body guy, working with the hammer to expose the rust & filler.........













































More to follow


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Old rust cut out ready for fresh metal to be welded













































More to follow


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice & shiny new metal


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

More pics


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Last batch for now, glass out & engine out


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Keep going! Good log so far! Would love to do this myself one day!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I would have been tempted to get a shed load of grit and sandblasted the entire outer shell as well as the interior floor. I haven't seen a vehicle yet that didn't need 3 times as much metal work as it appeared to need. You are fortunate though, that so many of the lines on those old love buses are flat. I've seen some of the more modern structural lines in panels that need an endless number of cuts, bends and welds to recreate.

Have you been able to acquire enough of the old breaky interior plastic bits to finish the insides?

Later,

William


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great project thread mate! Looks like you are making good progress.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

This is friggin awesome! What colour do you think you'll go for Martin!? Also - do you watch "The Apprentice" ? Last week they were at a caravan/motorhome show, they had some caravans based on a VW camper, they looked pretty cool too! Keep us posted!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jizzle said:


> This is friggin awesome! What colour do you think you'll go for Martin!?


When you own a Love Bus, is there any option? 










Later,

William


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Argh WW!! Whoever did that needs shooting.

Very impressive metalwork there Martin, well done. Had the same model in the late 70s that ran for 1000s of miles on just 3 plugs, the 4th having stripped its threads in the head.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Good going that. I agree there's always more than you expect. My mates 1st bay took 350hrs worth of welding to get it solid. His splittie a bit less so but still needed the bottom 6inches replacing at the rear. My t25 needed a fair bit, but lots of fun trips once it was done.

Good luck...)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Keep going! Good log so far! Would love to do this myself one day!


Yes it was something I wanted to do for years, glad I got round to it 

Cheers Martin



William_Wilson said:


> I would have been tempted to get a shed load of grit and sandblasted the entire outer shell as well as the interior floor. I haven't seen a vehicle yet that didn't need 3 times as much metal work as it appeared to need. You are fortunate though, that so many of the lines on those old love buses are flat. I've seen some of the more modern structural lines in panels that need an endless number of cuts, bends and welds to recreate.
> 
> Have you been able to acquire enough of the old breaky interior plastic bits to finish the insides?
> 
> ...


Never even considered that, I was expecting a lot of work, but not quite this much, but enjoying the process, not the cost.... 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mjsrb5 said:


> Great project thread mate! Looks like you are making good progress.


Cheers getting there bit by bit..... 



jizzle said:


> This is friggin awesome! What colour do you think you'll go for Martin!? Also - do you watch "The Apprentice" ? Last week they were at a caravan/motorhome show, they had some caravans based on a VW camper, they looked pretty cool too! Keep us posted!


Thanks, I have watched the Apprentice , but not that episode. The colour I am going for is a tradition orange & white, a bit like this...










Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> jizzle said:
> 
> 
> > This is friggin awesome! What colour do you think you'll go for Martin!?
> ...


 NEVER ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:



JWL940 said:


> Argh WW!! Whoever did that needs shooting.
> 
> Very impressive metalwork there Martin, well done. Had the same model in the late 70s that ran for 1000s of miles on just 3 plugs, the 4th having stripped its threads in the head.


Yes I am very happy with the bodyshop.

That amazing, I heard these air cooled engines are pretty bulletproof 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> Good going that. I agree there's always more than you expect. My mates 1st bay took 350hrs worth of welding to get it solid. His splittie a bit less so but still needed the bottom 6inches replacing at the rear. My t25 needed a fair bit, but lots of fun trips once it was done.
> 
> Good luck...)


Thanks mate, i think there still quite a way to go  Do you still have the T25?

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Have you been able to acquire enough of the old breaky interior plastic bits to finish the insides?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


The Interior I was going to go totally custom, but depends how much cash I end up spending 

Cheers Martin


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic thread, thanks for posting what you have so far, and keep up the posting. :yes:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Keeping it looking standard in the orange and white on the outside is a great idea. Maybe you should keep the interior looking pretty standard too so the whole bus looks as though it's just driven off the forecourt!

Whatever you do, I look forward to seeing it's progress. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Leave it nice and rusty, in the crazy world of Vee Dubs it doubles the price !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Martin,

Unfortunately the t25 went a while ago to be replaced by a t4. Sadly purely on finance grounds as the t4 is a pop top(now) and tdi whereas the t25 was hi top and petrol. T4 is a viable daily and the t25 wasn't. Couldn't afford both. If I'd have kept it I'd have put in a subura engine to make it more affordable.

It was great fun though and took us all over the UK, Belgium, Germany, holland without complaint. It's now residing in Norfolk, having been sold on by the guy from Devon who bought it off me. I would consider having it back and Subaruing it though, cash permitting. Great fun.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking good!

Ive just got mine newly upholstered


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Ive just got mine newly upholstered


Nice curtains !!

You just need a bit of rust going on and it'll be just right.

:lol: :lol:










I've been looking at to many facebook pictures, I'm almost tempted


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got plenty of rust Mr B! Any Bay owner who says they haven't is a lier :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ive got plenty of rust Mr B! Any Bay owner who says they haven't is a lier :lol:


I saw one advertised and it had rusty patches air brushed on to it !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Ive just got mine newly upholstered


That looks great. I can definitely see the appeal of these things.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good!
> ...





lewjamben said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good!
> ...


Have to agree there with Lewis,

that is a great job & a great looking bus 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got plenty of rust Mr B! Any Bay owner who says they haven't is a lier :lol:
> ...





BondandBigM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got plenty of rust Mr B! Any Bay owner who says they haven't is a lier :lol:
> ...


Some crazy people about, you can even buy designer jeans that have rips in them!

Some people have more sense than money :yes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"... I heard these air cooled engines are pretty bulletproof ..."

The oilcooled motors are good, but not unbreakable. Not least because with four gears they are working hard. I used get 25/gallon on a rebuit 1600 tp in a split screen.

When the power output was raised, (to >50 hp!), with the introduction of the twinport 1300/1600 versions, the fan shroud remained the same size, impeding air flow to the front left cylinder, No.3.

Always set the tappets a touch loose on number 3.

ALWAYS ensure that the vertical oil radiator is unobstructed, as the engine bay seal and insulation breaks down into foam fragments, which the fan gobbles up like smarties, depositing them onto the radiator.... blocking it.

If the worse does happen, and you drop a valve, you'd be amazed how many times you get away with fitting a replacement piston and cylinder and carry on, as they are separate barrels with common heads.

Fit an oil temperature gauge and drive on that... even better, fit a larger volume oil system, with a frontally mounted oil radiator.

Gearbox oil leaks can be fixed with Araldite; welding aluminium is the work of the devil. IOW I can't do it. Slop/thump in the clutch take up is probably the bearing in the box having 'settled' in it's housing. This can be shimmed- pull the flywheel and pop a shim inbetween the flywheel and the bearing; sits on the bearing outer, (non rotating) and takes up the slack.

Replace the carb spring, which has to pull on a ten foot cable, for instantly better response.

Fit a centrifugal distributor, (no vacuum), and a Weber or Fish carb; the Solexes are prone to wear and air leaks.

Bin the heat exchangers and fit an electric heater!

I have heard of unscrupulous sellers 'plastic metaling' blown plugs into place. Helicoils are cheap and the head easy to pull. Or replace the head. No head gaskets to worry about, metal to metal.

Splits were lovely, but the king pins/link pins became unserviceable due to a lack of parts. I mourn my Samba.

Lovely job, btw!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Chris for taking the time for such a detailed reply, I will digest it all,

Cheers Martin


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry, I may have gor a little carried away!

Some twenty years ago I had a term time only job, teaching in a College. I also had a very very large garage. With a pit, spray bay and welding. The combination of space and time led, as it does, to hobbies... the predominant of which was oil cooled VWs.

I must have owned literally hundreds, everything from a Samba split screen van, with the full length sunroof and twenty odd windows, to a type 181. And an Ivan Hirst signed Beetle or two.

And a 411E, with the petrol burning Espebacher heater. Built some buggies, and a 356 replica. Chopped the roof off a few Beetles and fitted the kits, that were widely available then, to make them into convertables. Built a 1600TP powered trike with/for a friend. (That was a nice bike).

Then I bought a Golf GTi Mk2, after which I have never looked back.

Still have an old BMW R75/80, which is like half a flat 4, but I do miss pottering down to Cornwall, or over to Wales in the old vans. On the other hand, it's good to be able to hear the radio, and be warm.

Nice to see them still running and looking good.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I would have loved to the trike Chris 

Here is a few more pictures of progress...... 








































Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good, you just need the chassis notched a touch now and air ride for that nice low look.

Some inspiration for you

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

chris l said:


> Then I bought a Golf GTi Mk2, after which I have never looked back.


Smart man !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Looking good, you just need the chassis notched a touch now and air ride for that nice low look.
> 
> Some inspiration for you
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Crazy ba$tards. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good, you just need the chassis notched a touch now and air ride for that nice low look.
> ...


It's the latest craze over here, there's a surprising amount of work on the chassis to get them that low.

I was looking at air bags for my Golf, its already pretty close to the ground as it is but to get home I have about half a mile or so of vicious speed bumps to negotiate and I keep pulling the front splitter off. On top of that it really p!sses off anybody behind as in form an orderly queue while I try and drive half on the road and half on the pavement at walking pace.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Then I bought a Golf GTi Mk2, after which I have never looked back.
> ...


Nice; I love that moment in third, when the revs hit 3k, and it all starts happening rather more quickly than you'd anticipated!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is one of the VW restorations I did quite a few years ago. This was a split screen high roof I found in a scrap yard in Manchester.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

A few more pics.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Finished result.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Close up.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely job Shiner!


----------



## Andy-b194 (Sep 10, 2013)

Keep up the good work its coming along great.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great Job Shiner, how long ago did you do the restore? Do you still own it? very impressive indeed 

Cheers Andy, it is coming along here is a few more pictures.

Having the interior re-trim now & a new headliner, it is getting there, still having trouble with the sliding door though...................


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Was out and about today and there was another small gathering, a few nice cars and this.

Plenty of windows but why all the stupid Betty Boop nonsense I have no idea.



















It had a for sale sign in the window Â£20K !!!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A quick update, the body has been sprayed, egine & gearbox refitted, bright-work going back on roof upholstery done, windows being refitted, wheels have been painted & hub caps polished, getting closer...................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent work Martin :thumbup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks great. I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

orange and white childhood memories, oh the horror the horror :lol: :lol: :lol:

looking good - i just don't like being too close to them


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks nice. Good job...)


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Getting there mate, well done.

The restoration of mine started over 4 years ago... and it's still not finished!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The end is nigh - Volkswagen Kombi: The end of the road


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

martinzx said:


> A quick update, the body has been sprayed, egine & gearbox refitted, bright-work going back on roof upholstery done, windows being refitted, wheels have been painted & hub caps polished, getting closer...................


Well done good job, wish I had the time and patience ,oh yeah and the spare cash lol


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice,I've always drooled over the split screen but I like them all.......love classics


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

It's beautiful.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking good mate. Always nice to see a Bay restored properly. Far too many bodge jobs out there waiting to pounce!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Cheers for all the positive comments, I appreciate it, well she is just about done............


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

not my cup of tea colour wise.....but excellent restoration . seen one with a subaru engine !


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice to see it standard and I prefer the look of these over the split cause it's more my era.

Very nice job


----------



## apeks (Dec 31, 2009)

Excellent job! Personally I think the colour is spot on for a camper like this. Finish looks great.

VW Enthusiast myself, never had a camper - but restored mk1 golfs, polos and currently a Corrado VR6 which I am converting to an R32.










Look forward to seeing pics of the camper on the rd.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good job. Im a vw man through and through. Air or water cooled. I have a small selection. All off road of course.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking good - a couple of my old ones for inspiration....


----------

